# Looking for Pen Parts



## timcbs (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where to get parts to make Pens, Clips, Nibs and thing like that, I do a lot of closed end hidden clip pens and hardly use any of the parts in a kit. 

Any help would be GREAT.

Thanks
Tim Hill


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 16, 2009)

Anthony at thegoldennib.com has a few parts, but mainly of Churchill kits. You're gonna have a hard time finding parts of most other kits. You can get any part you want through Berea, as long as you want at least 500 of them


----------



## Moosewatcher (Dec 16, 2009)

This guy has a fair amount of pen parts.

Ken

http://www.richardlgreenwald.com/


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nibs and complete sections can be purchased from several places . Anthony as Brian said has some nibs but only in 14k gold or better and only the large size nib with holder and feed , the small nib is just the nib only . Arizona Silhouette sells complete front sections for the El Grande and similar kits and nib/feed/holders for the small size nibs like the Baron . Lou (DCBluesman) sells nib/feed/holders in both large and small size nibs and also sells the taps needed to thread the front section you make for the holders . Richard Greenwald (penmaker56) Has some nibs and several other parts for making ballpoint and fountain pens .
Clips and other parts can be found but are a little harder . Elliot Landis (xylostyle) has some sections and several different types of clips and other penmaking supplies . Clips for slimline and euro/designer pens are available from most of the vendors out there .
There are a few other places but these are the major suppliers


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bruce119  
Very nice 

So what clip did you use.

. 

Third picture down on the website below but please note some of the measurements that correspond to the pictures are not accurate. Some are way off. I measured these at .546" OD, .442" ID and 1.52" Length vs .454 OD, .265 ID, and 1.26 L in the description.

http://www.penmakers.com/used.html#Clips


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 17, 2009)

Try WoodnWhimsies... they have a pretty good supply of parts also.

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/pparts.html


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 18, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> Try WoodnWhimsies... they have a pretty good supply of parts also.
> 
> http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/pparts.html



Looks like theirs are mostly just replacement parts for "hobbyline" kits. I think the OP was looking more for parts for 'kitless' pens.


----------



## CSue (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is a link to custom made pen and pencil clips:
http://www.idealmetal.com/


----------



## MuddyWater (Dec 23, 2009)

What about replacement springs.  I need to find a source for some replacement parts for the Sierra.  Any ideas?


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 23, 2009)

MuddyWater said:


> What about replacement springs.  I need to find a source for some replacement parts for the Sierra.  Any ideas?



www.beartoothwoods.com has some replacement parts for kit pens, and Ernie is great to deal with


----------

